# Activate DualCores



## razz1

This may be common knowledge to some, but I just learned it, so I figured I would share. This script assumes you have the capability to overclock. If you can't oc yet then I'm not really sure if it will work for you.
You must use the following governors..
Ondemand, Userspace, Performance. If you ever switch from any of the above gov settings to any hotplug gov you will reset core 1 to off. You will have to run the script again once back on one of the proper govs.

To Activate Core 1....

chmod 666 /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/online
echo 1 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/online
chmod 444 /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/online

To Deactivate Core 1....

chmod 666 /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/online
echo 0 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/online
chmod 444 /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/online

The following settings are for moto hotplug and hotplug governors. They help eliminate core 1 from going to sleep. Some of these settings are very touchy like in_sampling_period. Don't go too low with it or you will reboot. The settings for hotplug will make your phone run hot but quick. At stock frequencies, I came close to benchmarks comparable to oc at 1.2ghz. Don't blame me for frying your phone!
These may or may not be the best settings for these gov adjustments so certainly change as you see fit. If anyone has better settings then please share. These are just settings I thought could get the most out of core 1.

echo 69 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/mot_hotplug/down_threshold

echo 70 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/mot_hotplug/up_threshold

echo 1 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/mot_hotplug/hotplug_out_threshold

echo 2 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/mot_hotplug/hotplug_in_threshold

echo 7 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/mot_hotplug/hotplug_out_sampling_periods

echo 8 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/mot_hotplug/hotplug_in_sampling_periods

echo 90000 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/mot_hotplug/sampling_rate

If someone knows of one simple script to get core 1 on all the time in hotplug please let me know.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## juicy

Interesting...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## John L. Galt

Does this apply to ICS builds as well, or is this only for GB ROM?


----------



## John L. Galt

Just checked, and while my starting permissions on the file were different, being ICS4BIONIC, based on CM9, yup, I can make the changes,. Off to go test.


----------



## razz1

John L. Galt said:


> Just checked, and while my starting permissions on the file were different, being ICS4BIONIC, based on CM9, yup, I can make the changes,. Off to go test.


Glad its working for you! It's the only way to get both cores to run in ondemand.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## juicy

So this could make ics run both cores simultaneously?

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## razz1

juicy said:


> So this could make ics run both cores simultaneously?
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


Yes. I don't think there should be an issue. Give it a try. Worst case it will say that the file doesn't exist and won't initiate anything. You can use an app called System Panel to observe both cores, it's free on the market.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## juicy

Sure I'll give it a shot later tonight. Would this prove more or less efficiency. Less work on one core but then again both cores are operating..

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## razz1

juicy said:


> Sure I'll give it a shot later tonight. Would this prove more or less efficiency. Less work on one core but then again both cores are operating..
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


Yea I would think your going to eat up more battery.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## John L. Galt

Actually, it will not really eat up more battery, as the second core is activated but not actually doing anything, and tasks that would normally be sent sequentially to the single active core could now be routed to both cores alternately, so they would finish more quickly, and one core versus two cores means same battery usage (3 instructions passed to 1 core use X amount of time slices, whereas the first passed to Core 0 + the second passed to Core 1 and the third passed to whichever is free first still uses the same number of time slices).

It's not like turning on a motor and leaving it running, because the default moto_hotplug and other governor still enable it as needed.

At any rate, I've noticed 2 things:

1) My Quadrant score bumped up by ~80 points. But, statistically speaking, that was a mild (~3.855%) increase, so really cannot be making a difference.

2) Games that were FCing on me before are now rock solid. I have yet to have a game FC on me....

HTH


----------



## John L. Galt

Interestingly enough, after wiping system and cache to install the latest ICS4BIONIC with camera fix, I went back to check that file and it was already enabled. I thought it would have been erased / over written....

Sent from my BIONIC


----------



## jjkoolaid

Hmm. Running with the bionic and this is interesting. How would I go about this?


----------



## razz1

jjkoolaid said:


> Hmm. Running with the bionic and this is interesting. How would I go about this?


Just run the scripts on terminal emulator. The ondemand settings work perfect. The moto-hotplug settings are good too, but watch the in_sampling_period setting. I would set this to 8. 7 might be unstable for you. This setting makes a huge difference in performance though.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jjkoolaid

soon as I get home I'm on it...check in later


----------



## jjkoolaid

Yup 7 made me reboot instantly. Had some work flying at me trying again later.


----------



## jjkoolaid

ok so 8 worked, lagged and held for a few seconds and now running smooth. jumped the quadrant score by over 800. antutu 5324. sweet


----------



## jjkoolaid

just ran the overclock scripts and came out with a 6038 score. running through everything else and is noticably quicker. thank you.


----------



## razz1

Great. I'm glad it's made an improvement for you. I two am running on 8. 7 would be good for a while and eventually become unstable under certain loads.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbarsinistr

Am I correct in assuming that these scripts don't stick on reboot?

Tapatalk 2 on KIN3TX Bionic


----------



## razz1

Thats correct.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbarsinistr

Cool, nice post!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lemonoid

is it ok to make these run at boot? or is this a bad idea? I just am wondering if the phone needs to boot up with only one core? I don't really know exactly why that would matter, I'm just making sure that everything is ok for me to run this at boot.


----------



## razz1

I haven't tried it but I can't see how it would cause a problem. Your just adjusting existing settings.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## socci

So this is probably a stupid question, but since someone mentioned the phone was running as if it was overclocked to 1.2, is this unsafe to do if my phone is clocked to 1.2? Also has anyone verified if they can get it to not reset on reboots?


----------



## razz1

socci said:


> So this is probably a stupid question, but since someone mentioned the phone was running as if it was overclocked to 1.2, is this unsafe to do if my phone is clocked to 1.2? Also has anyone verified if they can get it to not reset on reboots?


It is safe to run if you are overclocked. I have never written an init.d script before so I can't help with that. Sry


----------



## ROB281

socci said:


> So this is probably a stupid question, but since someone mentioned the phone was running as if it was overclocked to 1.2, is this unsafe to do if my phone is clocked to 1.2? Also has anyone verified if they can get it to not reset on reboots?


With my governor set to on demand the second core remains active after reboots

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Fyrjammer

razz1 said:


> This may be common knowledge to some, but I just learned it, so I figured I would share. This script assumes you have the capability to overclock. If you can't oc yet then I'm not really sure if it will work for you.
> You must use the following governors..
> Ondemand, Userspace, Performance. If you ever switch from any of the above gov settings to any hotplug gov you will reset core 1 to off. You will have to run the script again once back on one of the proper govs.
> 
> To Activate Core 1....
> 
> chmod 666 /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/online
> echo 1 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/online
> chmod 444 /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/online
> 
> To Deactivate Core 1....
> 
> chmod 666 /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/online
> echo 0 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/online
> chmod 444 /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/online
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


I'm not sure if I'm inputting the commands correctly: is there a space between "chmod 666" and "666 /sys"? Doing it this way i get the error "Unable to chmod /devices/system/cpu/cpu1/online: Operation not permitted"
If I do "666/sys" (no space) It acts like entering "Help".
Any thoughts? Thanks in advance


----------



## socci

ROB281 said:


> With my governor set to on demand the second core remains active after reboots
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


What do you use to see that? While using ATunup or whatever its called benchmarking test my scores were cut in half with myn gov set to on demand compared to mot_hotplug, so I went back to hotplug, but I did not activate both cores before I ran the test if that matters. So I just activated core 1 with on demand and my benchmark score was 3100. With it set to mot_hotplug my score is around 6100. I am going to activate core 1 with hotplug and see if anything changes.

Edit: Alright so I just activated core 1 with mot_hotplug and my benchmark test went up from 6050-6100 to 6150-6200 which I am pretty pleased to see. The thing is, am I going to ahve to type that long ass command on every reboot? Cant I just make a script that runs at startup like I did with my overclock?


----------



## socci

Fyrjammer said:


> I'm not sure if I'm inputting the commands correctly: is there a space between "chmod 666" and "666 /sys"? Doing it this way i get the error "Unable to chmod /devices/system/cpu/cpu1/online: Operation not permitted"
> If I do "666/sys" (no space) It acts like entering "Help".
> Any thoughts? Thanks in advance


Are you putting su in the first line then typing the commands? su then enter gives the phone superuser permissions to change the scripts.


----------



## razz1

socci said:


> What do you use to see that? While using ATunup or whatever its called benchmarking test my scores were cut in half with myn gov set to on demand compared to mot_hotplug, so I went back to hotplug, but I did not activate both cores before I ran the test if that matters. So I just activated core 1 with on demand and my benchmark score was 3100. With it set to mot_hotplug my score is around 6100. I am going to activate core 1 with hotplug and see if anything changes.
> 
> Edit: Alright so I just activated core 1 with mot_hotplug and my benchmark test went up from 6050-6100 to 6150-6200 which I am pretty pleased to see. The thing is, am I going to ahve to type that long ass command on every reboot? Cant I just make a script that runs at startup like I did with my overclock?


I use "script manager" to run the scripts and you can also set it to start scripts at boot. This is the easiest way without init.d.
You can further adjust the hotplug settings for more performance if you want to play around. The settings listed are really just a starting point. Using ondemand can be useful when overclocking and pushing the cpu to the limits. Ondemand does not instantaneously hammer the cpu with a heavy load like hotplug causing instability. Ondemand is smoother with heavy loads causing less stress on the cpu. Most likely you will be able to overclock a bit higher with ondemand for this reason.


----------



## socci

razz1 said:


> I use "script manager" to run the scripts and you can also set it to start scripts at boot. This is the easiest way without init.d.
> You can further adjust the hotplug settings for more performance if you want to play around. The settings listed are really just a starting point. Using ondemand can be useful when overclocking and pushing the cpu to the limits. Ondemand does not instantaneously hammer the cpu with a heavy load like hotplug causing instability. Ondemand is smoother with heavy loads causing less stress on the cpu. Most likely you will be able to overclock a bit higher with ondemand for this reason.


So should I ignore my poor test scores when using on demand?


----------



## razz1

socci said:


> So should I ignore my poor test scores when using on demand?


Sry it took so long for me to get back...
Well I mostly use a modified ondemand with both cores active. Basically I have script manager widgets. One labeled "batt save" and one labeled "hot". They are both ondemand governor scripts adjusted as labeled. I also have 2 widgets for toggling the cores on and off. Then I have a hotplug widget for when I want to get nuts! This widget basically uses just 2 of the scripts from the op. With the widgets I can have the best of all the options. While hotplug is usually the best gov to use for performance, It will suck the living hell out of the batt with the dualcore scripts in the op. So what I'm saying is that you should give yourself options, but if you want to rock the benchmarks, then use the moto-hotplug gov with the moto-hotplug scripts listed in the op.


----------



## nitroglycerine33

The phone will activate the second core when it is needed. All this does is use extra battery power because the second core will be on when it is not needed and when you are not even using the phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## razz1

nitroglycerine33 said:


> The phone will activate the second core when it is needed. All this does is use extra battery power because the second core will be on when it is not needed and when you are not even using the phone.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Im not sure you understand.
The second core is never activated in ondemand, userspace, or performance governors. Adjusting the hotplug settings DOES make the phone more responsive and will provide a better benchmark. Will all these settings use more of your battery? Sure it will. But there IS a performance improvement. This goes along with the same principles as overclocking. Performance with a drawback.


----------



## necroscopev

Just to clarify do I run all 7 of the hotplug scripts from the OP?

Thanks!


----------



## razz1

necroscopev said:


> Just to clarify do I run all 7 of the hotplug scripts from the OP?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes. All together they will keep the second core from sleeping and make the cpu more responsive in hotplug or moto-hotplug.


----------



## bhp117

this is my current settings

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]echo 3 1200000000 58 > /proc/overclock/mpu_opps[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]echo 2 900000000 55 > /proc/overclock/mpu_opps[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]echo 1 600000000 40 > /proc/overclock/mpu_opps[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]echo 0 300000000 16 > /proc/overclock/mpu_opps[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]echo 384000000 > /proc/overclock/gpu_opps[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] i would like to try this out on moto-hotplug or just hot plug but i just have a few questions[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]how would i deactivate core 1 for hotplug settings?[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]would it be the same as deactivate core 1 with the 3 lines?[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]also do i have to enter the 3 activate core line before i enter the hotplugs 7 line?[/background]

thanx in advance for clearing things up for me


----------



## razz1

bhp117 said:


> this is my current settings
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]echo 3 1200000000 58 > /proc/overclock/mpu_opps[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]echo 2 900000000 55 > /proc/overclock/mpu_opps[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]echo 1 600000000 40 > /proc/overclock/mpu_opps[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]echo 0 300000000 16 > /proc/overclock/mpu_opps[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]echo 384000000 > /proc/overclock/gpu_opps[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] i would like to try this out on moto-hotplug or just hot plug but i just have a few questions[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]how would i deactivate core 1 for hotplug settings?[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]would it be the same as deactivate core 1 with the 3 lines?[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]also do i have to enter the 3 activate core line before i enter the hotplugs 7 line?[/background]
> 
> thanx in advance for clearing things up for me


There is no way to turn on and off the core on hotplug or moto hotplug. They naturally run both cores when the cpu load rises. The only thing you can do in the hotplug governors is making the 2nd core more sensitive to load. The activate or deactivate settings you speak of are only used for ondemand, performance, and user space. With these governors, you can turn the 2nd core on which is never on thru factory settings, and both the cores will run in sync.
Using the setting in the op for hotplug governors will basically make the second core so sensitive that it will essentially be on all the time.


----------



## bgs_piece

razz1 said:


> This may be common knowledge to some, but I just learned it, so I figured I would share. This script assumes you have the capability to overclock. If you can't oc yet then I'm not really sure if it will work for you.
> You must use the following governors..
> Ondemand, Userspace, Performance. If you ever switch from any of the above gov settings to any hotplug gov you will reset core 1 to off. You will have to run the script again once back on one of the proper govs.
> 
> To Activate Core 1....
> 
> chmod 666 /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/online
> echo 1 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/online
> chmod 444 /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/online
> 
> To Deactivate Core 1....
> 
> chmod 666 /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/online
> echo 0 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/online
> chmod 444 /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/online
> 
> The following settings are for moto hotplug and hotplug governors. They help eliminate core 1 from going to sleep. Some of these settings are very touchy like in_sampling_period. Don't go too low with it or you will reboot. The settings for hotplug will make your phone run hot but quick. At stock frequencies, I came close to benchmarks comparable to oc at 1.2ghz. Don't blame me for frying your phone!
> These may or may not be the best settings for these gov adjustments so certainly change as you see fit. If anyone has better settings then please share. These are just settings I thought could get the most out of core 1.
> 
> echo 1 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/mot_hotplug/down_threshold
> 
> echo 20 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/mot_hotplug/up_threshold
> 
> echo 1 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/mot_hotplug/hotplug_out_threshold
> 
> echo 2 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/mot_hotplug/hotplug_in_threshold
> 
> echo 6 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/mot_hotplug/hotplug_out_sampling_periods
> 
> echo 8 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/mot_hotplug/hotplug_in_sampling_periods
> 
> echo 90000 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/mot_hotplug/sampling_rate
> 
> If someone knows of one simple script to get core 1 on all the time in hotplug please let me know.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


Using hotplug, would it work to just change those values using the SET_CPU app and set it to run at boot rather than using terminal to enter those lines? I tried it and it makes my phone noticeably faster. Also, if you change governors and go back to hotplug, the settings are retained and you don't have to enter anything again.


----------



## razz1

bgs_piece said:


> Using hotplug, would it work to just change those values using the SET_CPU app and set it to run at boot rather than using terminal to enter those lines? I tried it and it makes my phone noticeably faster. Also, if you change governors and go back to hotplug, the settings are retained and you don't have to enter anything again.


You can't change these settings in set cpu. If you run the scripts and then use setcpu to run at boot I don't think it is going to hold those scripts. The hotplug settings always reset after boot.


----------



## bgs_piece

razz1 said:


> You can't change these settings in set cpu. If you run the scripts and then use setcpu to run at boot I don't think it is going to hold those scripts. The hotplug settings always reset after boot.


When I open SetCPU and scroll to the right under governor (when mot_hotplug is chosen), it gives me "io is busy, ignore nice load, hotplug out sampling periods, hotplug in sampling periods, hotplug out threshold, hotplug in threshold, down threshold, up threshold, and sampling rate." All of these values can be changed to the values shown in original post and if you select the option at the bottom to "set on boot" the settings are still there after a reboot and even if I switch governors and then go back to mot_hotplug the values are unchanged. I am not sure if this is doing the same thing as the terminal commands, but my phone is much faster and the little lag there was is gone too. Oh, and I never ran any of the scripts from the op.


----------



## razz1

bgs_piece said:


> When I open SetCPU and scroll to the right under governor (when mot_hotplug is chosen), it gives me "io is busy, ignore nice load, hotplug out sampling periods, hotplug in sampling periods, hotplug out threshold, hotplug in threshold, down threshold, up threshold, and sampling rate." All of these values can be changed to the values shown in original post and if you select the option at the bottom to "set on boot" the settings are still there after a reboot and even if I switch governors and then go back to mot_hotplug the values are unchanged. I am not sure if this is doing the same thing as the terminal commands, but my phone is much faster and the little lag there was is gone too. Oh, and I never ran any of the scripts from the op.


Great...I will have to check that out. I didn't realize those settings could be accessed through setcpu. I havent used it in a while. I will check it out thanks. I would imagine it would be just the same as running the scripts.

EDIT: I just downloaded setcpu again and it's completely changed and now has the hotplug settings there...sweet! It's about time someone made the settings for hotplug readily available in an overclock app. Thanks for the heads up. Its a little easier to play with now.

EDIT: Setcpu does not have all the settings listed in the op to play with but has most.


----------



## dende

Hi,

ok now I've activated the second core..

But what is it for, if it isn't been used?

SetCpu shows the second core always on hi peak.. but it does nothin'

CPU0 CPU1
41: 0 0 GIC l3_debug_error
42: 0 0 GIC l3_app_error
43: 9670 0 GIC prcm
44: 451 0 GIC DMA
53: 42531 0 GIC SGX ISR
57: 6828 0 GIC OMAP DSS
58: 3 0 GIC mailbox-2, mailbox-1
60: 0 0 GIC omap-iommu.1
69: 9633 0 GIC gp timer
71: 1 0 GIC HIB_TIMER
85: 20623 0 GIC OMAP DSI
88: 108 0 GIC i2c_omap
89: 39864 0 GIC i2c_omap
90: 397 0 GIC omap_hdq
93: 0 0 GIC i2c_omap
94: 17628 0 GIC i2c_omap
104: 2148 0 GIC OMAP UART0
108: 43 0 GIC ohci_hcd:usb2
109: 0 0 GIC ehci_hcd:usb1
115: 6941 0 GIC mmc0
116: 0 0 GIC OMAP DSI2
118: 56970 0 GIC mmc1
124: 8192 0 GIC musb_hdrc
125: 8274 0 GIC musb_hdrc
126: 2945 0 GIC mmc2
131: 178 0 GIC ABE
132: 0 0 GIC omap-iommu.0
142: 0 0 GIC omap_emif
143: 0 0 GIC omap_emif
152: 0 0 GIC omap4-keypad
167: 1722 0 GPIO cpcap-irq
168: 0 0 GPIO mdm_bp_resout
212: 1588 0 GPIO mdm_bp_status0
213: 0 0 GPIO mdm_bp_status1
215: 1 0 GPIO mdm_bp_status2
223: 0 0 GPIO OMAP HDMI HPD
260: 2647 0 GPIO tiwlan0
275: 46 0 GPIO MRDY GPIO IRQ
282: 0 0 GPIO gpio_keys
309: 809 0 GPIO Remote Wakeup
335: 1 0 GPIO akm8975
336: 0 0 GPIO mmc0
337: 1497 0 GPIO isl29030_als_ir
343: 828 0 GPIO qtouch_ts_int
IPI: 42470 55841
LOC: 58426 23581

shouldn't we give it s.th. to do?


----------



## razz1

Not sure. Want to take it further? let me know cause ur loosing me here.

48656C70206D6521


----------



## dende

ok, it's not enough to just enable the second core unless we start using it..

for example..

ET9X00 (Sat Receiver)

there is a script in init.d to let the second core do the whole network traffic called ice_network_tuner



Code:


<br />
<br />
#!/bin/sh<br />
#DESCRIPTION=This script will set ETH0 to CPU2 and add Networktweaks<br />
#echo 000002 > /proc/irq/8/smp_affinity # GFX<br />
#echo 000002 > /proc/irq/10/smp_affinity # RPTD<br />
#echo 000002 > /proc/irq/13/smp_affinity # BVNF0<br />
echo 000002 > /proc/irq/16/smp_affinity # eth0<br />
#echo 000002 > /proc/irq/31/smp_affinity # AVD0<br />
echo 000002 > /proc/irq/42/smp_affinity # sata_brcmstb<br />
#echo 000002 > /proc/irq/57/smp_affinity # ehci_hcd:usb2<br />
#echo 000002 > /proc/irq/59/smp_affinity # PCR<br />
#echo 000002 > /proc/irq/62/smp_affinity # ehci_hcd:usb1<br />
#echo 000002 > /proc/irq/63/smp_affinity # ohci_hcd:usb3<br />
#echo 000002 > /proc/irq/64/smp_affinity # ohci_hcd:usb4<br />
ulimit -n 4096<br />
ulimit -s 16384<br />
ifconfig eth0 txqueuelen 50000<br />
ifconfig eth0 promisc<br />
ethtool -K eth0 gro off<br />
ethtool -K eth0 gso off<br />
echo 1024 65000 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_local_port_range<br />
echo 500 512000 64 2048 > /proc/sys/kernel/sem<br />
echo 268435456 > /proc/sys/kernel/shmmax<br />
echo 2048 > /proc/sys/kernel/msgmni<br />
echo 64000 >/proc/sys/kernel/msgmax<br />
sysctl -w fs.file-max=209708<br />
sysctl -w vm.swappiness=10<br />
sysctl -w vm.dirty_ratio=60<br />
sysctl -w vm.dirty_background_ratio=2<br />
sysctl -w vm.vfs_cache_pressure=50<br />
sysctl -w vm.mmap_min_addr=4096<br />
sysctl -w vm.overcommit_ratio=0<br />
sysctl -w vm.overcommit_memory=0<br />
sysctl -w net.core.rmem_max=16777216<br />
sysctl -w net.core.wmem_max=16777216<br />
sysctl -w net.core.rmem_default=131072<br />
sysctl -w net.core.wmem_default=131072<br />
sysctl -w net.core.somaxconn=32768<br />
sysctl -w net.core.optmem_max=65536<br />
sysctl -w net.core.hot_list_length=1024<br />
sysctl -w net.ipv4.tcp_rmem='8192 87380 16777216'<br />
sysctl -w net.ipv4.tcp_wmem='8192 65536 16777216'<br />
sysctl -w net.ipv4.tcp_mem='65536 131072 262144'<br />
sysctl -w net.ipv4.udp_mem='65536 131072 262144'<br />
sysctl -w net.ipv4.tcp_max_orphans=16384<br />
sysctl -w net.ipv4.tcp_orphan_retries=0<br />
sysctl -w net.ipv4.ipfrag_high_thresh=512000<br />
sysctl -w net.ipv4.ipfrag_low_thresh=446464<br />
sysctl -w net.ipv4.tcp_rfc1337=1<br />
sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_no_pmtu_disc=0<br />
sysctl -w net.ipv4.tcp_sack=1<br />
sysctl -w net.ipv4.tcp_dsack=1<br />
sysctl -w net.ipv4.tcp_fack=1<br />
sysctl -w net.ipv4.tcp_window_scaling=1<br />
sysctl -w net.ipv4.tcp_timestamps=1<br />
sysctl -w net.ipv4.tcp_ecn=0<br />
sysctl -w net.ipv4.tcp_congestion_control=cubic<br />
sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward=0<br />
sysctl -w net.ipv4.tcp_no_metrics_save=1<br />
sysctl -w net.ipv4.conf.all.forwarding=0<br />
sysctl -w net.ipv4.conf.default.forwarding=0<br />
sysctl -w net.ipv4.conf.all.send_redirects=0<br />
sysctl -w net.ipv4.conf.default.send_redirects=0<br />
sysctl -w net.ipv4.conf.all.accept_source_route=0<br />
sysctl -w net.ipv4.conf.default.accept_source_route=0<br />
sysctl -w net.ipv4.conf.all.accept_redirects=0<br />
sysctl -w net.ipv4.conf.default.accept_redirects=0<br />
sysctl -w sunrpc.tcp_slot_table_entries=32<br />
sysctl -w sunrpc.udp_slot_table_entries=32<br />
sysctl -w net.unix.max_dgram_qlen=50<br />
#sysctl -w net.ipv4.tcp_frto=2<br />
#sysctl -w net.ipv4.tcp_frto_response=2<br />
#sysctl -w net.core.netdev_max_backlog=250000<br />
#sysctl -w net.ipv4.tcp_moderate_rcvbuf=0<br />
#sysctl -w net.ipv4.tcp_low_latency=0<br />
sysctl -w net.ipv4.route.flush=1<br />
echo ""<br />
echo "*******************************************************************"<br />
echo "* Ice-Network-Tuner v1.2										  *"<br />
echo "* eth0/sata on CPU2 and Tweaks are activated.....now <img src='http://rootzwiki.com/public/style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/android/wink2.png' class='bbc_emoticon' alt=';)' />		   *"<br />
echo "*																 *"<br />
echo "*******************************************************************"<br />
echo ""<br />

u know what i mean?

just look @ /proc/interrupts and u will see what i mean.. the second core is doing nothing..

bw dende


----------



## razz1

I see what you mean. Are talking ondemand? Ondemand dualcore definitely made improvements. I would like to test out your idea here and will check it out but with ondemand it was making significant improvements at least on GB.

48656C70206D6521


----------



## razz1

Actually on ics both cores are active in all govs in ics leaks and no reason for the ondemand dualcore script. The hotplug can be tweaked as usual though.

48656C70206D6521


----------

